# Chaos Dreadnought Armament



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish to put a couple of Chaos Dreads into my list and I was wondering if it were better to take an autocannon or a missile launcher as a shooting weapon? Or is it best to give them 2 combat arms? I am not troubled by the risk of fire frenzy otherwise my decision would have already been made .


----------



## Scott The Warmaster (Jul 21, 2010)

When I run a dread, I always give it the additional close combat arm. It really helps in close combat and it saves a bunch of points.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Scott The Warmaster said:


> When I run a dread, I always give it the additional close combat arm. It really helps in close combat and it saves a bunch of points.


That and it makes fire frenzy not nearly as scary.

Even then it's probably still the best option. Cheap, and it gives you an edge in CC over those filthy loyalists, since last I checked only Blood Angels weren't forced to take a ranged weapon for one arm. And maybe Space Wolves, I can't remember.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I would definitely go with just 2 CC arms. I have ran two of them before, both with a heavy flamer as well and my opponent underestimated them.....he wont ever do it again :mrgreen:


----------



## TaelWB (Dec 27, 2009)

I think 2 DCCW + HF is the best choice. EA is very useful for CC dreads, but if you don't have enough pts, don't bother about it.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

All right, it looks like two close combat weapons then.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

I sometimes run the dread with a ML. If he goes frenzy, just make sure a rhino or a second dread shows his showing it's side armour. Than choose the frag missile and nothing can happen.


----------

